# severe constant period pains only 2 days past transfer



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi there
I think i going out of my mind and just cant stop crying,I had Egg collection on wed 28th May got 5 eggs and 3 grade 2 embryos 4 cell so had them put in on Fri. Everthing was ok even after my egg clooection not too sore and embryo transfer was fine just was full of wind!!!! But since Sat day after the transfer i have had the worst period pains you could imagine and have still got them they dont even feel like they are coming and going just constant pain so i cant even go and try and relax or try and forget about things cause they are really bad. Also im having hot flushes and had beware TMI discoloured discharge (browny) yesterday and this morning. I have had these pains on my 2 other previous cycles so think the end is approaching for me. Why so early on though to have constant period pains im up the wall has anyone had any similar or same experiences PLEASE PLEASE let me know.Thanks
Lyndseylou.


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Lindsey 

I had pains after my embryo transfer and sore boobs real bad to.  Didnt have discharge but my clinic did say that after egg collection and embryo transfer you can get discharge. 

Are you on pesseries because at the beginning they gave me horrendous trapped wind, so could be them, i would try and relax and ot worry, if its really bothering you maybe give the clinic a quick call.

xxx


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

Im on the pessaries but its not trapped would be a lot easier if it was i think.Im having them rectally so that isnt the discharge either oh im in a mess these pains are defo sure sign that Af is on her journey as im havin hot flushes too 
Thanks for replying luv.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Although you mention that it's not trapped wind, the pessaries (especially if used back door) can cause much discomfort so it's probably this which is making you so uncomfortable and causing the pain.

Also, although you were fine after EC, it could still be an after effect of this.....plus the catheter inserted during ET to flush the embies into womb can cause some pain and contractions.

The browny discharge could well be a combination of the EC and ET.

Again, the hot flushes can be a side effect of the progesterone support.....and also the HCG trigger injection before EC can stay in your body for up to 14 days and cause all manner of side effects....and both progesterone and HCG jabs can cause pregnancy like symptoms and since AF and pg symptoms are pretty much the same, there's really no way of knowing what can happen.

If you use the search facility you will find that your questions and concerns are regularly brought up so you'll find lots of previous posts discussing them.

Progesterone supplements (and natural progesterone following ovulation) can cause the following side effects/symptoms (amongst other things):

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


If you're really concerned then please do call your clinic but unfortunately it sounds pretty normal to me.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks for your really detailed and reassuring reply but as I had these pains exactly the same symptoms twice before I think I know what's happening again. Feels like I'm on now youknow like its your first day and its really bad. Just gonna go an stuff me face with ice cream. Please anyone who has had this an been positive please let me know.xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Just because you've had these symptoms twice before, doesn't mean that the outcome is going to be the same. I appreciate you've been through this before but I too have had quite a few treatment cycles and there honestly is no way of knowing what's happening.

You only had EC last Wednesday.....and ET on Friday....so you're only 3dp2dt.....and embies are only 5 days old....way way _way_ too early to be throwing in the towel and thinking it's all over. Your embies have only just reached blastocyst stage and will be at the point of starting to implant, usually around 24 hours later, when embies are 6 days old (which would be tomorrow)....so please do give them a chance as it's such early day yet.

Have you tried using the search facility as you'll find that your worries and concerns are frequently raised....and here's a couple of polls on voting board....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

and this may be of interest to you too....

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi lyndsey,
Please don't give up hope so soon. 
I don't want to build your hopes up too high but.........
I had the worst period pains constantly all the way through 2ww. I too was convinced that af was about rear her ugly head ALL the time. I was obsessed with knicker checking (sorry tmi). All the worrying turned out to be for nothing........I got a BFP!!!
I am now 8+3weeks pregnant so miracles can happen. I'm still having period type pain even now. Please don't give up hope. I'm sure it will be your time soon  
Sarah xx


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

Sarah,
thank you so much for taking the time to re-assure me I do feel a little better but can I just ask did you have you severe pains as early as day 2 after transfer? Did you have any other symptoms too. CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy luv.xxxx


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

Hi Minxy, just wanted to say a great couple of links you posted, makes good reading and puts your mind a rest a bit, so thanks xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

daisyizzy said:


> Hi Minxy, just wanted to say a great couple of links you posted, makes good reading and puts your mind a rest a bit, so thanks xx


Glad I could help you daisyizzy 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

dear Minxy
I just want to second that thank you sooooooo much for all your replys and links you put on here I do feel a lot brighter its so good there is people like you on this website that can help other people. Good luck in your next treatment and thank you somuch again.xx
Lyndseylou


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lyndseylou said:


> dear Minxy
> I just want to second that thank you sooooooo much for all your replys and links you put on here I do feel a lot brighter its so good there is people like you on this website that can help other people. Good luck in your next treatment and thank you somuch again.xx
> Lyndseylou


Hey, no problem.....glad you're feeling a bit more positive  ...and thanks for your kind words & good luck wishes (although won't be doing another tx cycle for a few months yet....need a little break !)

Fingers crossed for you 
Natasha


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,
I started getting pain on day 2. My (.)(.)'s started to ache and they grew as well   I had dizzy spells and hot flushes sometimes. TMI coming up......I had very watery discharge and lot's of it too  
Just try to stay calm. I know it's easier said than done but Positive Mental Attitude seemed to help me. Don't get me wrong I worried myself stupid but kept telling myself that if it's meant to be...it will happen. There's nothing we can do to help anything so try to go with the flow hunny.
What date do you test?
Sarah xx


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

is there anyone else in my position at the mo who is having severe pains 2 days after transfer? Most of the success storys seem to get pains in the 2nd week? I'm doing my own head in!!!


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

My pain now is getting worse its getting quite unbearable its not even worse at times just constant its driving me insane! Paracetomol are not even touching the sides! The painn was so bad in the night well 3 this morning it woke me up ahhhhhh Having hot flushes too!!!
Lyndseylou


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Maybe you should contact your clinic to get their professional opinion.....if you're in severe pain then they may want to check it out.  Much better to get peace of mind from the medical experts, something none of us are.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Lyndseylou ~ how are you doing hun? Did you get in touch with your clinic?

Hope you are feeling ok 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Lyndsey u sound like ur going mad there girl!!! r u ok u need to calm down and try keep ur mind occupied on something. I know its hard wen ur in pain, i get really bad period pains every month were i cant sleep so i know wat ur going through. Watch some telly, dvd, or read. 
I had transfer yesterday and was in agony all the way from EC to this morning. It was awful getting the eggs back iin, i was still in agony and had to go the loo to let some water out, they wernt gonna do the transfer so they done a scan before hand to check ovaries were ok and thankfully they were so they went back in. 
every minute of it was toruture though, it seemed to take ages for them to go back in, i couldnt sit up properly after they went back in.
I feel alot better today though, stil a nagging pain now an then but not constant like yesterday. 
Ur still in the early stages yet anyway so just dont panic!! ur probably making urself worse thinking it hasnt worked and its still too early to say if it has or hasnt! LIsten to me voice of wisdom? i will probalby sound like u in a few days, haha
Goodluck anyway luv, keep ur chin up and take it easy
x


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi wondered how you were feeling.
I had my transfer on Friday just gone. Before I had it I started getting the low pulling feeling I get before I am due on and then had the same all day yesterday and then period pains yesterday afternoon and all day today. Feel very negative. I am sure I am about to start my period.
I am very lucky to already have a little girl from IVF so not quite the same, but I do understand. Why I decided to go through all this again I don't know.
I distinctly remember the 2ww with her and I felt nothing until implantation and then got horrendous period cramps and backache right up until end of 12 weeks, but I have read the other replies and hope each cycle is different. It is slightly reasurring the lady who had them from the beginning too.
Do you have the low down pulling feeling too?
I know the sweats and wind can be due to the pessaries and discharge can be from the egg collection.
Wishing all the luck in the world. I believe it is pure luck. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank you soo much for all your concern and I beleive its just pot luck but its just just never our luck!!!! ive started to bleed so all over again. Going to The Lakes tomo to get our heads round things. This was our last go so got to now comw to terms with things. Good luck to everyone in the 2ww hope its not as painful as mine
Lynds.x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

How many days past ET are you hun?  Just because you are bleeding doesn't mean it's over....

I started bleeding on day 12p3dt and threw in the towel but found out 2 weeks later that i was pg.  You still need to make sure you check hun.  If you are still in pain i would recommend speaking to your clinic again sweetie.

Big hugs


----------

